
A proposal to classify happiness as a psychiatric disorder - Tomminn
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1376114/
======
towaway1138
Interesting paper. I once had a very brief (an hour or two) episode of mania,
and it was quite pleasant, at least for me. Clearly it qualifies as a disease,
though, if present in severe enough form for any real length of time.

This 'happiness' being discussed is apparently meant to be a distinct
condition, though, and it doesn't seem like any real downsides are mentioned.

------
deytempo
Wouldn’t this classify all who seek happiness but aren’t, as having the
disorder in a prestate? Also people who are okay with being unhappy could be
said to be content, which is almost like being happy, meaning we are either
happy we are happy, unhappy that we aren’t happy, or happy that we aren’t
happy which is a non state.

------
pewdiepotpie
nonsense of this nature is why the DSM was devalued, and psychiatry in general
was delt a black eye

[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/05/the-
real-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/05/the-real-
problems-with-psychiatry/275371/)

